

Microsoft's latest "scroogled" advertisement - Chromebook: Everything you need? - brotchie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wAgB5J1gSQ#t=26

======
csmuk
As much as I don't particularly like Microsoft, based on my experience of
using a ChromeBook, they are absolutely right. I fear this will be taken as an
affront to everything non-Microsoft rather than a serious point.

I genuinely couldn't honestly recommend one to anyone. MacBook yes, windows
laptop yes, iPad yes, ChromeBook no.

------
mtgx
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/6/5181974/why-is-
microsoft-s...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/6/5181974/why-is-microsoft-
scared-of-chromebooks)

------
bowlofpetunias
Why doesn't Microsoft understand that they are actually validating fellow
behemoth Google as the underdog?

Google is arrogant enough to create their own backlash in due time, just as
Microsoft did in the 90's, but Microsoft is actually slowing down that
process.

There's a lot of valid criticism in the scroogled campaign, but as long as
it's coming from MS the general public will side with Google.

This is just playing straight into the hands of Google and their cultish
marketing strategy.

